# Going to buy (assemble) a new PC, need help



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

Im not a technical guy at all and im gona have to buy a new cpu soon, i,m trying to get a good deal here, my budget is 50,000 rs max...

im contacting computer dealers in my city trying to get their price list, 

just got a list from a seller that i will paste below, i do not need a new keyboard, mouse,lan card, dvd rom, as i have these devices from my old PC, still the seller has included the price of these too in the list below 

also i want to mention that i play games quiet a lot, can somebody tell me a decent CPU configuration in this 50,000 rs budget??

this is the config and price the seller has sent me

  Intel Core i7 4790 *New 4th Generation* CPU ( 3.6GHz, 8 MB Cache )     Rs.63,000 /- +

- Compatible MSI  Z97 Motherboard 

- 8x2=16 GB Branded Kingston or Transcend DDR3 1600Mhz RAM.

- Nvidia N750GT 2 GB  PCI Express DDR5 Display.

- 500 GB SATA Hard Disk for operating system.

-  2 TB SATAII 3.0 Gbps HDD for A/V Storage.

- Cabinet with 650 W SMPS and cooling FANs.

 -Multimedia Keyboard / Scroll Mouse

         total  Rs.63,000 /- +


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2015)

Get a dedicated PSU, not a cabinet/case that come with a janky one liable to explode. Also never let a company make your build for you. Choose your components and then compare various pricing.

Also for gaming, that is one of the most imbalanced builds I've seen. An i7 and a GTX 750? My advice, don't buy a thing from that company.


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh, PSU means power supply unit? you are right, i should make my own choice of components here but the problem is I dont know about these components, I have been gaming but didnt get to know the technical stuff and how computers work, I am from india, will you be able to suggest a config ??


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> Oh, PSU means power supply unit? you are right, i should make my own choice of components here but the problem is I dont know about these components, I have been gaming but didnt get to know the technical stuff and how computers work, I am from india, will you be able to suggest a config ??



Sure, what online retailers are able to ship to you? I'm assuming Flipkart? We also have plenty of rather capable builders here at TPU.

@BarbaricSoul @ne6togadno @peche


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

oh wow, well i was just contacting sellers on phone, buying from an online store seems a bit scary to me, but still i would really appreciate if u can give me a configuration for a CPU, also i wana mention that i already have a DVD rom drive, a keyboard/mouse and a LAN card (from my old pc), can u also give mention the price of the components ??? my budget is 50,000 rs.

i was thinking about buying just a new keyboard and mouse from flipkart though


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> buying from an online store seems a bit scary to me



It's cheaper than local stores, unless there's a microcenter-type store in Jaipur.

I'm not 100% sure on cost of components and VAT in India, so I'll work on the baseline that 50,000 RS is ~$800

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/37vJD3
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/37vJD3/by_merchant/

CPU: *Intel Core i5-4690* 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($217.99 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: *Asus Z97-A* ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($135.49 @ Newegg)
Memory: *G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB* (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($49.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: *Crucial BX100 120GB *2.5&quot; Solid State Drive  ($64.95 @ OutletPC)
Storage: *Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB* 3.5&quot; 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($52.45 @ OutletPC)
Video Card: *Club 3D Radeon R9 280X 3GB royalQueen* Video Card  ($199.99 @ NCIX US)
Case: *NZXT Source 210* (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case  ($38.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Power Supply: *SeaSonic S12II 520W* 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  ($53.99 @ SuperBiiz)

*Total: $813.84*


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

oookkk, so from here i should look for all these components in an online store right....hmmm...i havent assembled a cpu myself yet, but i guess that shudnt be so big of a problem, 

ok so first ill check online if these parts are available

thanks so much


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

im finding these parts on websites and tallying the prices, but i dont understand why there are 2 storage drives??

Storage: *Crucial BX100 120GB *2.5&quot; Solid State Drive ($64.95 @ OutletPC)

Storage: *Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB* 3.5&quot; 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($52.45 @ OutletPC)

the second one i can tell by the looks that this would be the main hard drive for the pc, but where does the 'crucial bx100 120gb' come in???


----------



## mypg0306 (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> im finding these parts on websites and tallying the prices, but i dont understand why there are 2 storage drives??
> 
> Storage: *Crucial BX100 120GB *2.5&quot; Solid State Drive ($64.95 @ OutletPC)
> 
> ...





himendra said:


> im finding these parts on websites and tallying the prices, but i dont understand why there are 2 storage drives??
> 
> Storage: *Crucial BX100 120GB *2.5&quot; Solid State Drive ($64.95 @ OutletPC)
> 
> ...



The *Crucial BX100 120GB *is a SSD (Solid State Drive) which running thru software but not physical platter on standard HDD. Google it. Use this for running windows and you will feel how fast it is on startup, running a program, shut down etc. than HDD.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2015)

The Crucial, it's an SSD. Cuts boot times to about 10 seconds, and makes Windows 1000x more responsive. The WD Blue drive is for your data and games etc.

You install Windows + Software (Web browser, office etc) onto the SSD, and then use the HDD for data and game installs.


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

oooohkk i see, i guess this SSD is a new thing coz i didnt hear about it before this,
thanks


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> oooohkk i see, i guess this SSD is a new thing coz i didnt hear about it before this,
> thanks



They've been around for ~3-4 years, but they're becoming quite mainstream now. Well worth starting a fresh build with one, as it makes day to day tasks so much more pleasant.

Just to note, when installing windows on an SSD, keep the other HDD unplugged, otherwise windows dumps a bunch of useless files on it. Install windows to the SSD while the other HDD is unplugged. Once windows has finished installing and you're sat at the desktop screen, turn the machine off and plug the HDD back in. Windows should notice the HDD has appeared and format it.

Doing this means if the HDD ever dies or gets replaced, it won't break your windows installation. If you remove a drive that has those random Windows files on it, it refuses to boot properly.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 5, 2015)

http://www.flipkart.com/
kind of hard to find acceptable quality parts but...




i would hold purchase for few weeks (or at least purchase of graphics cards). new cards coming from amd and there will be price drops for older parts.


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

alright i found some of these parts online, i'll show what i found


RCoon said:


> They've been around for ~3-4 years, but they're becoming quite mainstream now. Well worth starting a fresh build with one, as it makes day to day tasks so much more pleasant.
> 
> Just to note, when installing windows on an SSD, keep the other HDD unplugged, otherwise windows dumps a bunch of useless files on it. Install windows to the SSD while the other HDD is unplugged. Once windows has finished installing and you're sat at the desktop screen, turn the machine off and plug the HDD back in. Windows should notice the HDD has appeared and format it.
> 
> Doing this means if the HDD ever dies or gets replaced, it won't break your windows installation. If you remove a drive that has those random Windows files on it, it refuses to boot properly.




i see i see, i will keep this in mind for sure


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.flipkart.com/
> kind of hard to find acceptable quality parts but...
> View attachment 65397
> i would hold purchase for few weeks (or at least purchase of graphics cards). new cards coming from amd and there will be price drops for older parts.



hey man thanks, i guessall the parts listed above are from flipkart only....

i have found these

intel i5- 4690 3.90 gghz                              -----       21000 rs (i dont know why so costly)

asus z97- A - ATX LGA 1150 motherboard -----       11550 rs

g skill ripjaws x ddr3 4 gb (1x4 gb) pc DRAM---        2,800 rs

western digital caviar blue 7200 RPM HDD 500 gb---3532 rs

hmm but i like some components that you found on the list, the price of intel i5 4690 is too much i wonder if its so much more worth than 3.1 ghz

the basic problem is what makes a buyer choose a particular product while assembling a PC, of course apart from just money what should one look out for??

for now i will watch a video on how to assemble a PC


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 5, 2015)

I would buy a set of 2 ram sticks (minimum of 8GB total) if I were you, so you can run them in dual channel for better performance


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 5, 2015)

Here is my suggestion-






Differences between @ne6togadno build and my build are, my build has a marginally better processor, his build has a better motherboard. 

We both have the same amount of RAM in our builds, but he has a dual channel kit where I have a single stick kit. The reason being for the single stick is that the motherboard I suggested only has 2 slots for RAM. While only having one stick of RAM will eliminate the ability to run the RAM as dual channel, it does allow you to upgrade to 16 GB of RAM in the future, giving you the ability to run dual channel while still being able to continue to use the stick you buy now.

As for power supplies, personally, I'd take a 550 watt Antec over a 430 watt Corsair. Both make quality products.

As far as the case for the computer, well that's more of a personal taste choice. Best bet is to find a couple you like and ask for people experience in using the cases you picked. Then decide exactly which one to get based on your preference and other peoples experience.

Everything else is the same between the builds.

Performance wise, you would not be able to tell a difference between the two, except maybe in running number crunching programs. In which case, mine would be just a little bit faster because of the faster CPU. 

Fully agree on waiting a couple weeks for AMD to release their new video cards.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 5, 2015)

can you not order through flipkart?


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I would buy a set of 2 ram sticks (minimum of 8GB total) if I were you, so you can run them in dual channel for better performance




how do i run them in dual channels??


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> hey man thanks, i guessall the parts listed above are from flipkart only....


yes it is what flipkart gives by default. for some of the parts there was better pricing from other suppliers but i dont know em so left to you to descide from where you will by



himendra said:


> intel i5- 4690 3.90 gghz                              -----       21000 rs (i dont know why so costly)
> hmm but i like some components that you found on the list, the price of intel i5 4690 is too much i wonder if its so much more worth than 3.1 ghz


much depens on what games you want to play. can you pls give more info about games you play (or you would like to play) and your monitor resolution


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> how do i run them in dual channels??


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> can you not order through flipkart?


I can order the parts from flipkart, but the thing is that in india these services are not so reliable, if i get a faulty piece then it will be a huge problem for the consumer himself to get it even checked, i have ordered just games from flipkart till now,

also i got another list from a seller within the city ill post it here


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> yes it is what flipkart gives by default. for some of the parts there was better pricing from other suppliers but i dont know em so left to you to descide from where you will by
> 
> 
> much depens on what games you want to play. can you pls give more info about games you play (or you would like to play) and your monitor resolution




ok ill tell what games ill play, call of duty world at war, warcraft 3, DOTA 2, borderlands 2, these games


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

an hey, i wana tell that i have an old CRT monitor that i still want to use for games, resolution wise i also have a 32 inch tv/monitor that i use to play my xbox and ps3 on, it shows 1080p


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> I can order the parts from flipkart, but the thing is that in india these services are not so reliable, if i get a faulty piece then it will be a huge problem for the consumer himself to get it even checked, i have ordered just games from flipkart till now,
> 
> also i got another list from a seller within the city ill post it here



How about using flipcart to assemble the build, and ordering from each individual site flipcart lists the part from.

All the video cards in that proposal are not adequate for gaming at 1080p


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 5, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> How about using flipcart to assemble the build, and ordering from each individual site flipcart lists the part from.
> 
> All the video cards in that proposal are not adequate for gaming at 1080p


hay r9 280 is ok @ 1080p for those games. it just wont be all maxed in cod and may be borderlands.
i've played farcry 3 @ 1080p on 7970 with ~half of settings on ultra and rest on very high (or whatever was called setting after ultra) and it ran just fine


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

using flipkart to assemble the build? hmmm... but thats just what the above lists did isnt it??? or is there a separatelink on flipkart for that ??

well in 50,000 i just need a PC that proves to be a good deal,  i am aware that it wont run games at high quality but thats fine with me, i njoy coop games with my friend here and we dont care about the graphics,

i hope u understand, and the problem is that theres no proper service here in india which would protect the consumer, if the product turns out to be faulty i will have to ruin my days trying to contact the seller, coz i heard that in UK and such countries customer satisfaction has quiet some weight in deals....but not here in india

still i would like to assemble it on flipkart and take a look at the prices


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

i wana mention again that high quality graphics are not the goal here already LOLZ....


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> using flipkart to assemble the build? hmmm... but thats just what the above lists did isnt it??? or is there a separatelink on flipkart for that ??
> 
> well in 50,000 i just need a PC that proves to be a good deal,  i am aware that it wont run games at high quality but thats fine with me, i njoy coop games with my friend here and we dont care about the graphics,
> 
> ...


open separate parts and click "add in basket" button. when you are done click on basket button at the top of the page and you will see the list like those from screenshots


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 5, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> hay r9 280 is ok @ 1080p for those games. it just wont be all maxed in cod and may be borderlands.
> i've played farcry 3 @ 1080p on 7970 with ~half of settings on ultra and rest on very high (or whatever was called setting after ultra) and it ran just fine



I was referring to the video cards listed in the proposal the OP listed in post number 22. They were the-

2 GB DDR3 NVIDIA GT210 PCI EXPRES GRAPHICS CARD 
4 GB DDR3 NVIDIA GT730 PCI EXPRESS GRAPHICS CARD 
2 GB DDR5 NVIDIA GT75-TI PCI EXPRES GRAPHICS CARD


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

alright will do that, but isnt there anybody from India here??? the list i have posted from a promising seller above, a person with good tech knowledge (from India) would be able to give me a heads up about the prices right!


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

okkkk i will check these cards out sure


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

oops i goofed, it was my post only, so u mean that these cards can do the job, is that what you meant 'barbaric soul' ???


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 5, 2015)

I would not mind if @krusha03 made a suggested build because he seems to nail them pretty well.

BTW Himendra there is a EDIT button under the posts*,* use it, don't double or triple post
  ||
 \/


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> alright will do that, but isnt there anybody from India here??? the list i have posted from a promising seller above, a person with good tech knowledge (from India) would be able to give me a heads up about the prices right!



Maybe @de.das.dude can jump in, he's from India, but I haven't seen him online for a while


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> oops i goofed, it was my post only, so u mean that these cards can do the job, is that what you meant 'barbaric soul' ???



the cards listed in the proposal you posted are not adequate is what I'm saying, except for maybe the gt75 ti, that is if they are referring to the GTX 750ti. And that would only be marginally adequate. The cards listed in suggestions posted by us are fine for 1080p


----------



## himendra (Jun 5, 2015)

oh alright, this card

http://compareindia.ibnlive.com/specification/graphic-cards/nvidia-geforce-gtx-750-ti/353122


----------



## peche (Jun 5, 2015)

@RCoon  thanks for mention me, I got a little bit late for hlping out this build my fault,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> I am from india





RCoon said:


> *NZXT Source 210* (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case


Because this build is for India, I like to make sure that the case is well ventilated.  My definition of a well ventilated case for that part of the world is 2 x 120/140 mm intake fans and 1 exhaust 120/140 mm fan by the CPU.  I've seen too many problems that trace back to ventilation for that part of the world.  That NZXT Source 210 would need 2 more fans.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 5, 2015)

himendra said:


> im finding these parts on websites and tallying the prices, but i dont understand why there are 2 storage drives??
> 
> Storage: *Crucial BX100 120GB *2.5&quot; Solid State Drive ($64.95 @ OutletPC)
> 
> ...


Its an SSD, Solid State Drive, uses flash memory (NAND) instead of disks and a spindle that spin to read and write info, so the SSD is much faster than the tradition hard drive, due to absolutely no need for seeking, and write and read numbers are 3x higher. Use SSD for the OS installation, important applications you use, and some games, use the 1tb drive for everything else, general storage etc.


----------



## himendra (Jun 8, 2015)

hey friends, im still hunting for the machine, and good news my budget went up a little, please check these two lenovo laptop configurations, and please comment how would these do for running a game like borderlands 2, dota 2, COD, would this config be able to run these games in mid range graphics at 60 fps??

LENOVO Z51- 70 (laptop)

Processor
Intel I5-5200U
OS
Windows 8.1
Screen
15.6 FHD TN GL(SLIM)
RAM
8G(1*8GBDDRIIIL1600)
HDD
SSHD 1TB 9.5MM 5400RPM(8G)
Graphics
AMD TROPO XT2 DDR3L 4G


second configuration 


Processor
Intel I7-5500U
OS
Windows 8.1
Screen
15.6 FHD TN AG(SLIM)
RAM
8G(1*8GBDDRIIIL1600)
HDD
SSHD 1TB 9.5MM 5400RPM(8G)
Graphics
AMD TROPO XT2 DDR3L 4G


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 8, 2015)

gaming and laptop are oxymorons


----------



## himendra (Jun 8, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> gaming and laptop are oxymorons



i heard that before, but what about the configs of these laptops?? i mean how bad it is??? can u please explain a little

i mean if u can tell how these cames cod world at war, borderlands 2 will run on these laptops, it will answer my query

thanks


----------



## RCoon (Jun 8, 2015)

himendra said:


> hey friends, im still hunting for the machine, and good news my budget went up a little, please check these two lenovo laptop configurations, and please comment how would these do for running a game like borderlands 2, dota 2, COD, would this config be able to run these games in mid range graphics at 60 fps??
> 
> LENOVO Z51- 70 (laptop)
> 
> ...



Laptops are limited in their thermal dissipation. In a PC you can easily dissipate 500+ watts of heat. In a laptop you're limited to less than half of that, as such all the components have to be significantly weaker. You cannot get the sheer power of a desktop graphics card in a laptop form factor. What you pay for in mobility, you lose twofold in the performance sections. Add to that those AMD mobile graphics look awful, so they're going to suck in comparison to a desktop build. The laptop is going to be worse than any of the builds you've been recommended.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 8, 2015)

low clocked cpus, low res screens, tn screens, single chanal ram, mid range vga but vram is ddr3 not ddr5
only good thing is amount ram


----------



## himendra (Jun 8, 2015)

ohhh mannnnn, man m stuck, what to do, you explained it so clearly thanks so much for that, im wondering now, let me first tell what i am expecting from the machine, i would be doing some editing of films, and most the time ill be gaming, but how bad can it be?? for example my friends laptops is way low config and he can play dota 2 in decent graphics, also the cod world at war runs in low settings, m so confused now.......it is so tempting to go for a pc also coz i know that with a good budget i can get the pc of my dreams, but with this mobility factor i have to consider a laptop,...


----------



## RCoon (Jun 8, 2015)

himendra said:


> ohhh mannnnn, man m stuck, what to do, you explained it so clearly thanks so much for that, im wondering now, let me first tell what i am expecting from the machine, i would be doing some editing of films, and most the time ill be gaming, but how bad can it be?? for example my friends laptops is way low config and he can play dota 2 in decent graphics, also the cod world at war runs in low settings, m so confused now.......it is so tempting to go for a pc also coz i know that with a good budget i can get the pc of my dreams, but with this mobility factor i have to consider a laptop,...



Why would you want to pay $900 to run everything on "Low" settings, when you can pay $900 and run everything on medium-high settings?

DOTA doesn't really count, DOTA will run in Intel HD Graphics. It's all down to value for money. You can buy a laptop, but it's going to be 1/3 of the power of a PC.


----------



## himendra (Jun 8, 2015)

hmmm yeeeaaah youre right about that.......i will have to decide about what to get, mannnn this is so stressful, but thanks for the help friends and if i decide on a pc please dont mind if i again ask some questions again......


----------



## himendra (Jun 9, 2015)

one seller suggests to buy a pc which has the CPU integrated with screen itself.

how will it do? it will cover less space and for that i am considering it right now, 

please suggest


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2015)

himendra said:


> one seller suggests to buy a pc which has the CPU integrated with screen itself.
> 
> how will it do? it will cover less space and for that i am considering it right now,
> 
> please suggest



An AIO desktop? It's basically a laptop inside a screen, so it's the same story as a laptop in terms of performance and heat.


----------



## himendra (Jun 9, 2015)

woooo man these sellers, and he was trying to assure me that the ventilation will be good, okk so thats cancelled now, thanks


----------



## st2000 (Jun 9, 2015)

just search for pc with i5 ivy/haswell/haswell refresh(i5-3xxx, i5-4xxx) + 2x4gb ram + 270x/gtx960 + mobo LGA1150
this is "at least configuration" to be ready for new games at med/high settings for 1080p
as for encoding - i5 is worser than i7 but as you said gaming will be at 1st place so no need to overpay
if you can assemble itself(it's not so hard - there are lots of youtube videos "how to") buy separate parts from different stores so it can save a bit more money
PS psu should at least have bronze certificate


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 9, 2015)

himendra said:


> woooo man these sellers, and he was trying to assure me that the ventilation will be good, okk so thats cancelled now, thanks


The question is what to choose: 
1) high pitched noisy little fans that kick in as soon as you open the browser and while you're gaming around 20 fps they make you deaf
2) low hum of the u.s.s. enterprise even when you game at constant 60 fps

In my opinion, when mobility really is a factor, it's almost never for gaming, rather it's for productivity, and that takes different kind of machine that really can't game at all.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 9, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> low clocked cpus, low res screens, tn screens, single chanal ram, mid range vga but vram is ddr3 not ddr5
> only good thing is amount ram


I dont know what you are talking about but there is laptops out there that can keep up with any medium to high end desktop. My main laptop, not work laptop, can keep up with any desktop out there within the same generation, the specs are in the "system specs" tab. I got it used about 1 year ago for $1600. I wait until I spot a great deal and go for it. 

Most monitors out there are TN type screens. My laptop has the better TN type screen, but most laptop screens are garage. You can complain to laptop manufacturers about that. The graphics card on my laptop has 4gb of gddr 5 memory and it runs the 1080 screen just fine. I had my 1st 1080 screen laptop about 5 years ago.

People just have to search wider for a laptop that suits their needs.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> I dont know what you are talking about but there is laptops out there that can keep up with any medium to high end desktop. My main laptop, not work laptop, can keep up with any desktop out there within the same generation, the specs are in the "system specs" tab. I got it used about 1 year ago for $1600. I wait until I spot a great deal and go for it.
> 
> Most monitors out there are TN type screens. My laptop has the better TN type screen, but most laptop screens are garage. You can complain to laptop manufacturers about that. The graphics card on my laptop has 4gb of gddr 5 memory and it runs the 1080 screen just fine. I had my 1st 1080 screen laptop about 5 years ago.
> 
> People just have to search wider for a laptop that suits their needs.



And that costs 3 times the amount the OP is willing to spend on his machine. The issue with gaming laptops, is in order to get the performance of a desktop, you have to spend a ludicrous amount more. Unless the OP's main requirement is gaming on a train all day, there is no universe when a laptop is more ideal for gaming than a desktop in terms of price or performance.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 9, 2015)

RCoon said:


> And that costs 3 times the amount the OP is willing to spend on his machine. The issue with gaming laptops, is in order to get the performance of a desktop, you have to spend a ludicrous amount more. Unless the OP's main requirement is gaming on a train all day, there is no universe when a laptop is more ideal for gaming than a desktop in terms of price or performance.


I know what you are talking about, it really depends on one's personal budget. But there is still deals out there or a new or used laptops. Just need to find them depending on one's country. 

Desktop vs laptop debates have been going on for years and will never stop. I just hope the OP will find something that will make him/her happy.


----------



## himendra (Jun 9, 2015)

ya in india its really not that easy, and above all im not a tech guy so i cant find out  if someone's giving me a good deal on a machine even if its in front of me , thats why a used machine is out of question for me alas,


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 9, 2015)

himendra said:


> ya in india its really not that easy, and above all im not a tech guy so i cant find out  if someone's giving me a good deal on a machine even if its in front of me , thats why a used machine is out of question for me alas,


DOnt worry, we all learn the hard way.  I just learned the other day which cables it takes to do a Raid 0 on a desktop, only took me 5 hours. The cables where in the wrong place on the motherboard.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 9, 2015)

add those in one of these ↓
http://www.overclockerszone.com/bitfenix-phenom-micro-atx-black-computer-chasis/
http://www.overclockerszone.com/bitfenix-prodigy-m-black-computer-chasis/
and you will have portable pc that can be easily moved around. you will need monitor avilable at places you go thou


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> View attachment 65562
> add those in one of these ↓
> http://www.overclockerszone.com/bitfenix-phenom-micro-atx-black-computer-chasis/
> http://www.overclockerszone.com/bitfenix-prodigy-m-black-computer-chasis/
> and you will have portable pc that can be easily moved around. you will need monitor avilable at places you go thou



Wooooo, this is great ne6togadno,  can i use an i5 4440 processor with this build instead of an i3 ???  how powerful will this be? will it run new games good??? man im calculating to buy this thing now, but theres a problem, i dont have a credit card, damn..... i can only pay cash on delivery, will check on some websites

thanks a bunch


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

in the above build will this hard disk do well ??? its WD caviar blue 1 tb


3.5 inch Form Factor
SATA 6.0Gbps Interface
64 MB Cache Memory
1 TB HDD
these are its details


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2015)

himendra said:


> Wooooo, this is great ne6togadno,  can i use an i5 4440 processor with this build instead of an i3 ???  how powerful will this be? will it run new games good??? man im calculating to buy this thing now, but theres a problem, i dont have a credit card, damn..... i can only pay cash on delivery, will check on some websites
> 
> thanks a bunch


sure if you can fit it in your budget you can use even i7. i've tried to be as close to 50k as possible that is why i picked i3


himendra said:


> in the above build will this hard disk do well ??? its WD caviar blue 1 tb
> 
> 
> 3.5 inch Form Factor
> ...


it doesnt matter if it is seagate, hitachi, wd or toshiba they are all the same quality lvl so pick whatever is cheapest


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

guys one more thing, what do u suggest an AMD processor or an intel i5 4440,

websites giving amd processors a better score for performance and value for money

how will AMD FX 8350 black edition do in this build,

please comment


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2015)

get 4440. for amd you will need cpu cooler and more powerful (with higher price) psu


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> get 4440. for amd you will need cpu cooler and more powerful (with higher price) psu



how costly will it be? my budget has gone higher upto 58000rs. is this AMD FX 8350 really so awesome?

...and one more doubt, a slightly lower model amd processor wont equal the i5 4440 in overall performance??


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2015)

first problem is that there isnt mitx boards with AM3+ socet u have to use matx, not every after market air cooler can fit in prodigy and phenom so you have to go with aio (wich is heavier)
amd cpus has lower per core performance (much lower then intel's) but have more cores. fx are good for multitasking (gaming+streaming, tons of tabs in browser etc.) for games you want to play 8350 will be more then enough but it will run hotter. it is already ageing and it is dead end for upgrades in future (not that 1150 wont be soon dead end too but it will last longer then am3+)
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+FX-8350+Eight-Core
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5-4440+@+3.10GHz
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=2017&cmp[]=1780

edit:
you got lucky. case can fit 212 but still you need to rize it to 60k if you want fx 8320 (~63k for 8350).


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

ohkkkkkk so ill get the i5 only thanks, im gonna do the maths now and will post the final build here,

 can u guess how good this pc will run gta 5????


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2015)

should run fine on mid settings


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 10, 2015)

himendra said:


> ohkkkkkk so ill get the i5 only thanks, im gonna do the maths now and will post the final build here,
> 
> can u guess how good this pc will run gta 5????



I think you can run it at high/very-high


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

ohhh mann thats great then, so ill email the config u sent me to dealers here and match the prices right now,


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I think you can run it at high/very-high


with r9 280? are you sure?


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

sorry i didnt get you?? r9 280??? oh oops i goofed,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> with r9 280? are you sure?



Even I can run it at high/very high with my GTX770M, using FXAA instead of MSAA

GTA V recommended specs are GTX660 which scores 4117 in G3D mark http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=GeForce+GTX+660
A r9 280 scores 4707 http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+HD+7950+/+R9+280

Mine scores: 2708 http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=GeForce+GTX+770M

If I not cap the fps with GTA V I get 40~60 fps with adaptive vsync on


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> first problem is that there isnt mitx boards with AM3+ socet u have to use matx, not every after market air cooler can fit in prodigy and phenom so you have to go with aio (wich is heavier)
> amd cpus has lower per core performance (much lower then intel's) but have more cores. fx are good for multitasking (gaming+streaming, tons of tabs in browser etc.) for games you want to play 8350 will be more then enough but it will run hotter. it is already ageing and it is dead end for upgrades in future (not that 1150 wont be soon dead end too but it will last longer then am3+)
> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+FX-8350+Eight-Core
> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5-4440+@+3.10GHz
> ...




i just saw this edited list now, ok so the amd fx 8320 will be better than i5 4440 and will fit properly in the build that u have suggested with the bitfenix cabinet, okkk cool then,

one more thing, the motherboard in this build does have an onboard lan card with it right??? i mean i wont have to purchase a lan card separately? as soon as i get these part we have to start gaming on lan, so i ask


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

hey ne6togandno, how will a 'coolermaster thunder 500watts psu' do?? the problem is that in india on flipkart i can see the customer reviews are realllly bad, and you can see clearly the fake ones are just one liners, so im really scared of buying it from them, if i can get a good psu from a local dealer at least i can eat his brains out for a refund, corsair isnt available here locally, please suggest


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> with r9 280? are you sure?



My settings in GTA V
Ambient Occlusion Off
Anisotropic Filtering x16
DirectX version 11
Display mode Full Screen
Distance Scaling 100%
Extended Distance Scaling 0%
Extended Shadows Distance 0%
FXAA On
Grass Quality High
High Detail Streaming While Flying Off
High Resolution Shadows Off
Ignore Suggested Limits On
In-game Depth of Field Effects Off
Long Shadows Off
MSAA Off
TXAA Off
Particle Quality Normal
Population Density 80%
Population Variety 100%
Post FX high
Reflection MSAA Off
Reflection Quality Very High
Resolution 1920x1080
Shader Quality High
Shadow Quality High
Soft Shadows Soft
Tessellation Off
Texture Quality Very High
Water Quality Very High


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> first problem is that there isnt mitx boards with AM3+ socet u have to use matx, not every after market air cooler can fit in prodigy and phenom so you have to go with aio (wich is heavier)
> amd cpus has lower per core performance (much lower then intel's) but have more cores. fx are good for multitasking (gaming+streaming, tons of tabs in browser etc.) for games you want to play 8350 will be more then enough but it will run hotter. it is already ageing and it is dead end for upgrades in future (not that 1150 wont be soon dead end too but it will last longer then am3+)
> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+FX-8350+Eight-Core
> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5-4440+@+3.10GHz
> ...



Bitfenix Prodigy is M-ATX or mITX only. You can't get AM3+ in M-ATX or mITX sizes. It's going to have to be an Intel CPU build with an M-ATX if OP wants the Bitfenix Prodigy as a case



himendra said:


> hey ne6togandno, how will a 'coolermaster thunder 500watts psu' do?? the problem is that in india on flipkart i can see the customer reviews are realllly bad, and you can see clearly the fake ones are just one liners, so im really scared of buying it from them, if i can get a good psu from a local dealer at least i can eat his brains out for a refund, corsair isnt available here locally, please suggest



I wouldn't. Reputable brands include:

Sea Sonic
XFX
Corsair
EVGA
Enermax
Leadex
SuperFlower
Antec (most of the time)

For your build 550-600W is a nice spot to be in.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2015)

himendra said:


> hey ne6togandno, how will a 'coolermaster thunder 500watts psu' do?? the problem is that in india on flipkart i can see the customer reviews are realllly bad, and you can see clearly the fake ones are just one liners, so im really scared of buying it from them, if i can get a good psu from a local dealer at least i can eat his brains out for a refund, corsair isnt available here locally, please suggest


i would stay away from multi rail psus
from all offers in flipkart i have seen only corsairs was single rail. any 500w+ psu will do it just make sure it is single 12v rail and it is at least 80 bronze (stick to popilar brands thou cause a lot of shady manufaturers declare 80 bronze that actualy dont meet)
can you give site of some of your local stores



RCoon said:


> Bitfenix Prodigy is M-ATX or mITX only. You can't get AM3+ in M-ATX or mITX sizes. It's going to have to be an Intel CPU build with an M-ATX if OP wants the Bitfenix Prodigy as a case


sure you can http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#s=4&f=7&qq=1
problem is that in this case noob seller in flipkart has marked atx board as m-atx so the build i've posted wont work!!! 
i hate when seller is more incompetent then customer 



RCoon said:


> I wouldn't. Reputable brands include:
> 
> Sea Sonic
> XFX
> ...


coolermaster too but not with thunder series. their Vanguard series was seasonic k2 or k3 platform. otherwise +1 on brands above problem is availability in inda



P4-630 said:


> Even I can run it at high/very high with my GTX770M, using FXAA instead of MSAA
> 
> GTA V recommended specs are GTX660 which scores 4117 in G3D mark http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=GeForce+GTX+660
> A r9 280 scores 4707 http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+HD+7950+/+R9+280
> ...


last i played was gta 2 so i am not really in line with requirements of the gta these days


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Bitfenix Prodigy is M-ATX or mITX only. You can't get AM3+ in M-ATX or mITX sizes. It's going to have to be an Intel CPU build with an M-ATX if OP wants the Bitfenix Prodigy as a case
> 
> 
> 
> ...




are you saying that the amd fx processors wont work with the 'bitfenix prodigy' case??

and about the PSU i got you, will get a good PSU only hmmmmm


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2015)

himendra said:


> are you saying that the amd fx processors wont work with the 'bitfenix prodigy' case??
> 
> and about the PSU i got you, will get a good PSU only hmmmmm


it will work
problem is mb in last list i've gave isnt m-atx even thou seller in flipkart has marked it as such.
look at your local stores for any mobo from those lists http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#s=4&f=7&m=7,8,18,27
http://www.asus.com/in/Motherboards/AMD_Platform_Products/
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/#?chipset=AMD® 760G&chipset_no=962


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> sure you can http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#s=4&f=7&qq=1



That shows blank for me. The only m-ATX AM3+ motherboards are those dodgy 760G chipsets, which aren't particularly safe for the 83xx processors.


himendra said:


> are you saying that the amd fx processors wont work with the 'bitfenix prodigy' case??
> 
> and about the PSU i got you, will get a good PSU only hmmmmm



The motherboards you need to put an AMD FX CPU in are all too big for the Bitfenix Prodigy M. They're all ATX.
The Prodigy and Prodigy M can only fit mITX and M-ATX motherboards in. I'd probably just go for any H87/B85 motherboard that's M-ATX along with the intel i5 or whatever.


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That shows blank for me. The only m-ATX AM3+ motherboards are those dodgy 760G chipsets, which aren't particularly safe for the 83xx processors.
> 
> 
> The motherboards you need to put an AMD FX CPU in are all too big for the Bitfenix Prodigy M. They're all ATX.
> The Prodigy and Prodigy M can only fit mITX and M-ATX motherboards in. I'd probably just go for any H87/B85 motherboard that's M-ATX along with the intel i5 or whatever.



im little confused now coz of my own lack of knowledge, all i can figure out is that i should go for an i5 4440 and the bitfenix prodigy case, (of course before i go out to buy i will show a final build to u guys)

 also plz if u can tell that the motherboard that the motherboard ASrock h87 M ITX will work with this optimally?? and also that will i be needing to buy a 'lan card' separately, although the website shows a lan support feature but i do not know whether this means an on board lan card or not


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That shows blank for me. The only m-ATX AM3+ motherboards are those dodgy 760G chipsets, which aren't particularly safe for the 83xx processors.
> 
> 
> The motherboards you need to put an AMD FX CPU in are all too big for the Bitfenix Prodigy M. They're all ATX.
> The Prodigy and Prodigy M can only fit mITX and M-ATX motherboards in. I'd probably just go for any H87/B85 motherboard that's M-ATX along with the intel i5 or whatever.


come on you know how filter work. am3+ m-atx and you get about 30 m-atx boards with am3+ select reputable brans (msi, gigabyte asus asrock) and you will get it
list in flipkart http://www.flipkart.com/computers/computer-components/motherboards/pr?p[]=facets.socket_type%5B%5D=AM3%2B&p[]=facets.form_factor%5B%5D=Micro-ATX&p[]=facets.availability%5B%5D=Exclude+Out+of+Stock&sid=6bo,g0i,y7i&filterNone=true
and ya some full has placed atx mbs to m-atx ones

@himendra
your list updated with proper mb. add 3k more for 212 cause it isnt incuded in price since it is out of stock


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2015)

himendra said:


> im little confused now coz of my own lack of knowledge, all i can figure out is that i should go for an i5 4440 and the bitfenix prodigy case, (of course before i go out to buy i will show a final build to u guys)
> 
> also plz if u can tell that the motherboard that the motherboard ASrock h87 M ITX will work with this optimally?? and also that will i be needing to buy a 'lan card' separately, although the website shows a lan support feature but i do not know whether this means an on board lan card or not



Go for M-ATX if possible, they tend to have more slots and features available. mITX is a teeny tiny little thing, and while useful for small builds (I have one), they sacrifice features for size. If you buy an mITX board, you can get the standard Prodigy, if you buy an M-ATX board, you'll have to get the Prodigy M instead.

All modern motherboards come with LAN cards as standard. They don't come with wireless though.



ne6togadno said:


> come on you know how filter work. am3+ m-atx and you get about 30 m-atx boards with am3+ select reputable brans (msi, gigabyte asus asrock) and you will get it



But they're all 760G and 880G, not exactly wise for a high powered AMD CPU.


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> come on you know how filter work. am3+ m-atx and you get about 30 m-atx boards with am3+ select reputable brans (msi, gigabyte asus asrock) and you will get it
> list in flipkart http://www.flipkart.com/computers/computer-components/motherboards/pr?p[]=facets.socket_type%5B%5D=AM3%2B&p[]=facets.form_factor%5B%5D=Micro-ATX&p[]=facets.availability%5B%5D=Exclude+Out+of+Stock&sid=6bo,g0i,y7i&filterNone=true
> and ya some full has placed atx mbs to m-atx ones
> 
> ...





so this build to be fitted in the bitfenix prodigy M mini ITX cabinet ????

please check this link

http://www.amazon.in/BitFenix-Prodi...=UTF8&qid=1433942755&sr=1-1&keywords=bitfenix


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Go for M-ATX if possible, they tend to have more slots and features available. mITX is a teeny tiny little thing, and while useful for small builds (I have one), they sacrifice features for size. If you buy an mITX board, you can get the standard Prodigy, if you buy an M-ATX board, you'll have to get the Prodigy M instead.
> 
> All modern motherboards come with LAN cards as standard. They don't come with wireless though.
> 
> ...




hello rcoon,

when u say go for M-ATX, ure mentioning a larger cabinet with more features right?? coz u mean that the bitfenix prodigy mini is smaller and for smaller motherboards right?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2015)

himendra said:


> hello rcoon,
> 
> when u say go for M-ATX, ure mentioning a larger cabinet with more features right?? coz u mean that the bitfenix prodigy mini is smaller and for smaller motherboards right?



The Prodigy and the Prodigy M are the same size. The difference is one is laid out to fit a bigger motherboard, and the other is laid out to fit a smaller motherboard

Prodigy m





Prodigy


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

wooo those machines look so awesome,

okies so keeping in mind the latest build suggested by ne6togadno which one should i get ?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2015)

himendra said:


> wooo those machines look so awesome,
> 
> okies so keeping in mind the latest build suggested by ne6togadno which one should i get ?



i5 + (mITX board & Prodigy) OR (M-ATX board & Prodigy M). I personally would not go for the AMD FX 83xx processor and 860G motherboard. Not a fan of those types of boards.


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

ohkkkk, so if i get an i5 4440 i should go with the prodigy mini right, hmmmmm

ure not a fan of amd processors??? even when theyre getting a higher performance score for gaming thank i5 and i7 processors???

why so???


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2015)

himendra said:


> ohkkkk, so if i get an i5 4440 i should go with the prodigy mini right, hmmmmm
> 
> ure not a fan of amd processors??? even when theyre getting a higher performance score for gaming thank i5 and i7 processors???
> 
> why so???



I said board, not processor. I'm not a fan of the 860G motherboards because the VRMs (power delivery) is extremely weak for a 125W CPU.

I'd also like to see what performance scores you're looking at that show an 8320 getting higher scores than an i5 4440. Doesn't sound right to me, unless its for file compression or video rendering. For games they should be about equal.


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

i would be doing film editing on the machine, but mostly gaming, so the above build suggests Asus M5A79L motherboard, its an 860G motherboard? what does 860G motherboard mean? 

if i get an i5 will ASRock H87 M ITX motherboard be ok with that ??


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2015)

himendra said:


> its an 860G motherboard? what does 860G motherboard mean?



It's a 760G motherboard

from the asus site:



> Supports CPU up to 95 W



The 760G and 860G motherboards are for super budget systems, designed to handle the much weaker FX and Phenom II processors with TDPs of 95W and below. The FX 83xx series are 125W, when stressed that motherboard will simply not handle the processor.

The only motherboards I would support running an FX on is either the 970 or the 990FX. For the bigger 8 core chips that have 125W TDP, I'd only really recommend 990FX. 970, again, is for budget machines, not overclocking, and running the lower TDP parts.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 10, 2015)

> 860G


860G is the chipset on the motherboard.
for the FX 8350 the best chipset would be the 990fx chipset.

since you cant overclock the i5 4440 I believe any motherboard with the 1150 socket will do just fine.
Here are the motherboard sizes if you are confused and want to see what is what:




mini-ITX is not very worth it IMHO, it's best to go for micro-ATX.
AS you can see from this video the performance is the same and sometimes better on the i5 and for games that need a cpu with a better single core performance the i5 4440 would be ideal.


----------



## himendra (Jun 10, 2015)

alright, guys i wil go for i 5 4440, but plz tell me 

if i get an i5 will ASRock H87 M ITX motherboard be ok with that ??

if not. plz suggest a motherboard


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 10, 2015)

If this is the board you are talking about then yes it will be good
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H87M-ITX/
You can see what people think about this board here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157386
it seems to have positive feedback.


----------



## himendra (Jun 11, 2015)

goodmonring guys, ohk ill check this out,


----------



## RCoon (Jun 11, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> If this is the board you are talking about then yes it will be good
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H87M-ITX/
> You can see what people think about this board here:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157386
> it seems to have positive feedback.



Looks almost identical to mine, just without the overclocking. Something to note with these ASRock motherboards, there are a couple of chips on the back near the socket, so custom CPU coolers that come with their own mounting brackets can be difficult to install (I had to cushion the chips on the rear of the board with non-conductive rubber spacers). That motherboard also only has 2 fan headers, one for the CPU cooler, and one for a chassis fan. Any extra fans will have to be powered either by a controller or by molex > 3pin converter cables. I use a fair few in my Steam Streamer build.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 11, 2015)

This is where I buy from: www.primeabgb.com

Flopkart is for noobs.


----------



## xfia (Jun 11, 2015)

RCoon said:


> It's a 760G motherboard
> 
> from the asus site:
> 
> ...



i would agree with you for the most part.. i mean that mini chipset has never been rated that good but they do have the 8370e now that boosts to 4.3ghz at 95w and if a board is 4+2 it should handle it. i think they help keep the wattage down on the 95w cpu's with a little lower cpu-nb and ht-link that doesnt seem to really affect performance.
the 970 i cant really agree on with a number of boards with a 6+2 phase or better and solid sli/crossfire support. there is a few 970 boards that are more feature rich but the msi 970 gaming has received high praise for its quality and value.
all about value if your getting am3+ and 990 boards just have a higher price.
edit-check it out http://www.anandtech.com/show/8907/msi-970-gaming-motherboard-review-undercutting-am3-at-100
hm the 970 was orig made for one gpu but some have been changed to be able to do 8x8x 2.0 or the same bandwidth as 4x4x 3.0. is that hurting performance? if so that really makes 990 drop off in value more than i thought.


----------



## himendra (Jun 11, 2015)

btarunr said:


> This is where I buy from: www.primeabgb.com
> 
> Flopkart is for noobs.


hey btarunr....so you're from india, thats nice, hows primeabagb.com ???? and ya im also really scared of flipkart sellers. man can u also comment on the build

primeabgb doesnt give cash on delivery outside of mumbai, thats tough, im from ahmedabad


----------



## xfia (Jun 11, 2015)

you know cars @himendra? think about cores and threads like different classes of engines. the i5 your looking at and 83xx are very close in total compute ability but the i5 has 4 cores/threads while the 83xx has 8 cores/threads.. like how a old inline 8 cylinder may have the same output as a brand new quad cam 4 cylinder. yes the per core performance really is that much in intels favor. some cars and trucks now can shut off half of the cylinders or even completely shut off the engine to be more efficient. windows works much the same way because all that power is not always needed.. great but where the problem has been is how most programs and games used the cpu only using one or a few cores. new games and apps are much more intelligent and can scale across more cores. there is very popular apps and games that will run like twice as good on the i5 because of this and also some tasks just cant use more cores to get the job done. 
make since? that old 8 needs its 8 to keep up with this newer 4 banger. 
sometimes the 83xx does beat out i5's in rendering with all 8 threads but its the end of the road for am3+ and no i7 (the modern v8 hemi) to upgrade to.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 11, 2015)

> sometimes the 83xx does beat out i5's in rendering with all 8 threads but its the end of the road for am3+ and no i7 (the modern v8 hemi) to upgrade to.


Unfortunately this is true, but I knew that when I chose my config. I was limited by the budget.
I still kind of hope some new am3+ cpu's will come from AMD even if I don't need more than what I have now for my current needs.


----------



## xfia (Jun 11, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Unfortunately this is true, but I knew that when I chose my config. I was limited by the budget.
> I still kind of hope some new am3+ cpu's will come from AMD even if I don't need more than what I have now for my current needs.



yeah i was limited on my first build and got a 6350.. was honestly never displeased in newer games. just those dx9 games.. 
that would be cool to see it finished off with a more efficient 28nm with updated instructions and all that but i doubt it. 
more likely to see carrizo on desktop.


----------



## himendra (Jun 11, 2015)

xfia said:


> you know cars @himendra? think about cores and threads like different classes of engines. the i5 your looking at and 83xx are very close in total compute ability but the i5 has 4 cores/threads while the 83xx has 8 cores/threads.. like how a old inline 8 cylinder may have the same output as a brand new quad cam 4 cylinder. yes the per core performance really is that much in intels favor. some cars and trucks now can shut off half of the cylinders or even completely shut off the engine to be more efficient. windows works much the same way because all that power is not always needed.. great but where the problem has been is how most programs and games used the cpu only using one or a few cores. new games and apps are much more intelligent and can scale across more cores. there is very popular apps and games that will run like twice as good on the i5 because of this and also some tasks just cant use more cores to get the job done.
> make since? that old 8 needs its 8 to keep up with this newer 4 banger.
> sometimes the 83xx does beat out i5's in rendering with all 8 threads but its the end of the road for am3+ and no i7 (the modern v8 hemi) to upgrade to.




so it means that it also depends on the 'program' whether it can make use of the entire 8 cores of the amd processor or not....and since the per core performance of the intel i5 beats the amd it will perform better if the program is making use of less cores....right???


----------



## xfia (Jun 11, 2015)

yeah


----------



## himendra (Aug 3, 2015)

GUYYYSS, mannnn how do i say it, 

i bought a laptop, lenovo z51, cost me 59000rs. mannn, i know its not the best for gaming, but....i had to get this only, for mobility thingy, i know it sounds strange coz i discussed so much with you guys about it  and all of you helped me, but one day i will get a good gaming pc, thanks so much friends


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 3, 2015)

himendra said:


> GUYYYSS, mannnn how do i say it,
> 
> i bought a laptop, lenovo z51, cost me 59000rs. mannn, i know its not the best for gaming, but....i had to get this only, for mobility thingy, i know it sounds strange coz i discussed so much with you guys about it  and all of you helped me, but one day i will get a good gaming pc, thanks so much friends


nice to hear that, and come again


----------

